# Fares reading $0.00



## stillRAS187 (Jul 27, 2016)

I took 4 fares tonight and I looked and nothing is showing. Was gonna stay out longer but it kinda threw me off. I like to keep track and have daily goal. Has this ever happened to anyone before? How long till it shows? I messaged them and yet to hear back. Might go back out but don't wanna see more zeros


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

K


stillRAS187 said:


> I took 4 fares tonight and I looked and nothing is showing. Was gonna stay out longer but it kinda threw me off. I like to keep track and have daily goal. Has this ever happened to anyone before? How long till it shows? I messaged them and yet to hear back. Might go back out but don't wanna see more zeros
> View attachment 52981


KeeKeep e mailing them until you get an answer !

Uber must have ACCOUNTABILITY !


----------



## stillRAS187 (Jul 27, 2016)

I think the app updated and its buggy...maybe I'll try to go back to older version


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Isn't Uber wonderful ?


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

I am having the same issue. I am hesitant to drive anymore until I get an answer from Uber. I have e-mailed them but haven't yet received a response. Maybe a bug with the latest update? Is there a way to revert to the previous version on the Android app?


----------



## calmman (Jul 8, 2016)

At least all the trips and routes are still recorded, so I'm sure they will calculate it eventually. I found it strange that Base, Per Mile and Per Minute rates on waybills are way higher than normal.


----------



## Danny Sabo (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm having the same problem. I'm getting completed waybills but nothing is showing up on the earnings tabs or the partner web portal. EXTREMELY frustrating!!! I'm just taking a screen shot of each waybill. I emailed them after the first one and haven't had a reply yet. It's been a couple hours so...I suspect they are having a server issue if some type.
I updated the app a couple days ago and it worked fine last night. Yea... I really like knowing how much I've made. This isn't my real job so...once I hit what I think is a good number for the night...I call it quits.
I'm glad I decided to sign up for this forum and see if anyone else was having the same issue. At least I know it's not just me.


----------



## calmman (Jul 8, 2016)

I do not think you need to take screen shots, they are all visible in "Profile"->Help->Trip and Fare reviews


----------



## Dannybeatzmusic (Aug 6, 2016)

I don't think you guys are the only ones, for me it's only showing one fare, when I've had at least 12 via Uber.


----------



## mick511 (May 1, 2016)

It's happening all over the USA' talked to people in Cali same stuff! No answer back from uber! I am going to call it a night don't feel like screen shooting every trip and forget getting paid for cancellations! Frustrating enough to having to email them everyday bout my fares always being wrong now this! Huh


----------



## poopyhead (Jul 8, 2016)

Me too. This sucks.


----------



## KellieP83 (Jul 7, 2016)

Same issue and have only had one ping tonight which is rather odd for a Friday.


----------



## mikechch (Jun 5, 2016)

Also happening right now in New Zealand. Fares for the previous 7hrs showing 0.00


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mick511 said:


> It's happening all over the USA' talked to people in Cali same stuff! No answer back from uber! I am going to call it a night don't feel like screen shooting every trip and forget getting paid for cancellations! Frustrating enough to having to email them everyday bout my fares always being wrong now this! Huh


Document Everything !


----------



## Craig T Nelson (Jul 8, 2015)

It's not just the app, the actual uber site is slow to record fares as well.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

It's likely a server issue, not an app issue.

I understand that they aren't going to respond directly to thousands of drivers emailing them about the same issue at the same time.

But the silence is pretty ridiculous. Just release a message saying it will be resolved and that they're aware of the issue.


----------



## pandabear2016 (Aug 6, 2016)

Yeah, not knowing what I was making was making me not motivated to work. They need to get something fixed.


----------



## Black LS430 (Jul 12, 2016)

Uber app was extremely buggy last night. Hey, $hit happens, but at least send out a partner wide text saying your piece of $hit app is acting up. That's common courtesy. Instead, we're all worried if we're gonna get paid or not. A$$holes.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

It has been acting up on Uber Taxi and UberX here for some time. It was acting up on Uber Taxi yesterday. Eventually, the numbers did show up. The advantage that Uber Taxi has is that we key in the meter fare at the end of the trip. Keystrokes leave tracks. Thus, Uber gets the message, eventually, from the Uber Taxi drivers. As the other levels are on a geospatial device in the telephone's GPS program, that might be a problem. I guess that until I hear from a number of UberX drivers that it has been fixed, I will drive only Uber Taxi and no UberX.


----------



## Scooby4429 (Aug 6, 2016)

stillRAS187 said:


> I took 4 fares tonight and I looked and nothing is showing. Was gonna stay out longer but it kinda threw me off. I like to keep track and have daily goal. Has this ever happened to anyone before? How long till it shows? I messaged them and yet to hear back. Might go back out but don't wanna see more zeros
> View attachment 52981


This happened to me last night and by morning it had been calculated correctly. I think if an area is super busy due to an event, it's going to be playing catch up.


----------



## Danny Sabo (Aug 6, 2016)

Well... Looks like their servers and SQL caught up a little after midnight for me. All fares showed and and after doing some spot checking...math looks good too. I'm in the IT biz and... These things happen. There's no reason to panic the masses if you know you can resolved the issue in a few hours. I'm cool with it. Bottom line...we'll get paid


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Mine didn't show up until I took my first trip today.


----------



## Scooby4429 (Aug 6, 2016)

I didn't have any issues at all last night regarding this. It might be a high demand event so just don't panic.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Scooby4429 said:


> I didn't have any issues at all last night regarding this. It might be a high demand event so just don't panic.


There were messages from all around the world on this board indicating the same problem. It might not have been universal, but it wasn't highly localized, that's for sure.


----------



## popeyes (Aug 6, 2016)

Mine was even worse, not only the fare display 0 but they deducted the cash collected ammount to the bank deposit. So on that day, not only I was not making money, but I owe them money instead.
Quite frustrating at first, I contacted them many times but no replies. But glad that finally resolved.


----------



## poopyhead (Jul 8, 2016)

Where the eff is bandung?


----------



## popeyes (Aug 6, 2016)

poopyhead said:


> Where the eff is bandung?


Is a city in Indonesia


----------

